# Access: Fehler bei Summe im Formular



## Der nette Mann (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Formular, das auf einer Abfrage basiert erstellt. Im Formularfuß soll nun eine Summe, der jeweils angezeigten Positionen stehen. Jetzt hab ich Textfelder erstellt und in das Eigenschaftsfeld Steuerelementinhalt folgendes geschrieben:


```
=Summe([positionswert])
```

Allerdings geht das nicht, denn ich bekomme immer wieder bei der Ansicht statt der Summe ein #Fehler!

Hat jemand eine Idee

Danke

Der nette Mann


----------



## RavelinePower (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo

In Abfrage eine Ausrechnung machen habe ein kleines beispiel gemacht hoffe es klappt so . Summe kann man dann im Formular dann machen .


----------

